# War on the shore - hastings



## Evolution Acadamy (May 9, 2010)

Hi Guys

We are holding an MMA & K1 show in Hastings on Saturday 7th August.

We are still looking for fighters with various experience in both MMA & K1......

MMA fights are Amature (No Headshots)

Semi Pro (head shots, no elbows)

Full rules will be given on request.

Fighters must currently be training within a camp or school.

So..... if you are a fighter or a coach that would like people FAIRLY matched on a well organised event, please let me know.

Could you please mail me with the fighters club, weight, experience and record.

Thanks

Mark

[email protected]


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Hastings! Thats a trek!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Not for me! 

Blimey, something else around my area??? Didn't know there was much of a scene over that way though.


----------



## steviebryant (May 25, 2010)

Hello mate, I am from the town and my little bro-in-law Samuel Cherry is on the fight card. I work in Baghdad and I regularly work BJJ and grappling with a few lads who may be interested. I am interested myself but as I am self-employed I have to be slightly wary of getting injured - injuries mean no work for me. I will ask and get back to you, and I am not writing myself off just yet, but I have to be sensible with staying injury-free.

All the best bud, speak soon I hope.


----------



## Evolution Acadamy (May 9, 2010)

Hi Steve

Yeah Sam fights for Zoo, Myself and Paul are putting this one on as we felt the town needed something.

We rolled the other week when you came to the club.

Hope all is well mate

Mark


----------



## Evolution Acadamy (May 9, 2010)

SanshouMatt said:


> Not for me!
> 
> Blimey, something else around my area??? Didn't know there was much of a scene over that way though.


Hi Matt

MMA getting bigger here as well as local towns like Bexhill, Eastbourne and Brighton.

Think MMA is starting to come through strong.


----------



## circusbizarre (Jan 27, 2010)

dont forget us in Worthing to


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

You gonna have any female fighters on the card? I might be up for it if you have.....

The MMA scene along the South Coast is getting big! Bournemouth, Portsmouth and Brighton are getting more into it. Am meant to be fighting in Brighton next month and Portsmouth the month after at an interclub.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Brighton, Bouirnemouth and worthing I knew had a good scene but didn't realise that Hastings Eastbourne etc had much going on at all.


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

Lol, its all going on down here!

Just wish there were more women for me to train with/fight with hahaha.


----------



## circusbizarre (Jan 27, 2010)

was the video footage I took from our interclub fight night last night.

Have a channel on youtube

www.youtube.com/gymxtreme


----------



## Evolution Acadamy (May 9, 2010)

Million Dollar Baby said:


> Lol, its all going on down here!
> 
> Just wish there were more women for me to train with/fight with hahaha.


If you send me your stats....age, fight experience, time been training im sure we could match you with someone on our event.

Mail me at: [email protected]


----------



## Evolution Acadamy (May 9, 2010)

circusbizarre said:


> was the video footage I took from our interclub fight night last night.
> 
> Have a channel on youtube
> 
> www.youtube.com/gymxtreme


Nice video mate


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

Evolution Acadamy said:


> If you send me your stats....age, fight experience, time been training im sure we could match you with someone on our event.
> 
> Mail me at: [email protected]


Whoo hooooo! Awesome! Will mail you when I get on my pc as its a pain trying to do it on my phone.


----------



## circusbizarre (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks dude

We only had MMA and KB on this interclub the one before last had Hybrid KB and some Boxing.

The full show we hold at a venue in Worthing, with DJ's, ring girls, VIP tables and dinner. With all styles, experiences and ages and clubs from all over the country. Had about 600 people at our last big event.


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

Have just mailed you my stats.


----------



## Evolution Acadamy (May 9, 2010)

Million Dollar Baby said:


> Have just mailed you my stats.


Thanks for that.....All matched!! :thumb


----------



## circusbizarre (Jan 27, 2010)

Evolution you got any boxers at your place, or anybody who wants to box on a show.

Cheers

Nigel


----------



## Evolution Acadamy (May 9, 2010)

circusbizarre said:


> Evolution you got any boxers at your place, or anybody who wants to box on a show.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Nigel


Sorry Nigel, we are just an mma club. I may know some people that may box on yr show though.

Send me their records, weights and time trained. May be able to help mate.

Mark


----------

